# Found sick pigeon - NY



## animal helper (Dec 22, 2007)

I found a pigeon that looks sick. I found it on my way home, it was scrunched up next to a building wall. I took it home with me. I don't know if its a baby or a juvenile. I looked at the Speed Pigeon thing i still can't tell if it age. It's left eye is swollen and shut. I tried cleaning it gently and it opened up but it closed again a while ago. It doesn't walk that much, it has no balance. I think it might be sick. I tried giving it water it won't drink. I don't know what to feed it.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to pigeon-talk and We would all like to thank you for rescueing this pigeon. It does sound like it is sick... Pics or a video would help alot.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome. Thank you for rescuing this little pigeon.
First of all you need to keep the bird warm in a box, carrier or cage with a heating pad or warm water bottles.
After the bird has warmed up you can give him some water with a bit of salt and vinegar in it. If he refuses to drink try to give it to him with a small syringe (no needle) or eue dropper. You will have to give him about 10cc's of water, leave him be for about and hour and then check again on him. Give him another 5 cc's after that, but only if you notice that he is voiding.
If he does you can attempt feeding him. But we worry about it later, for now he needs to warm up and get hydrated.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to add...don't set the heating pad any higher than the low setting.
Can you post a picture?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi animal_helper, 



Rehydration is likely the first thing to be seeing to...

Offering body temperature eletrolytes, in a little Tea Cup or somehting small and deep, and gently guide his Beak into it...he is more likely to drink...

And as Reti mentions, keep him warm with some sort of real source of immediate warmth, like an electric Heating Pad, under a small Towell...so he is definitely getting warmed up...

If he is a youngster, he likely was not finding enough to eat or drink and finally just pooped out...so...

Rehydration first...and feeding second, in 12 hours or so maybe...

Keep him in a white Towell so you cen see and count any poops, and let us know how many and what they look like soon as any are getting made.


Keep in touch..!


Post some images if you can?


Phil
l v


----------



## animal helper (Dec 22, 2007)

Please help he's dying! He's twisting his head around and his eyes are closed. and he wont move please help me. I don't want him to die!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

He could have pmv... do you have a camera... we need pictures or a better discription of what he is doing...


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Keep Him Warm If Your Still There!


----------



## animal helper (Dec 22, 2007)

*Please help me.*

He died. he died and its my fault


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

It isn't your fault. You found him sick and you know that. The only thing you did was keep him in from the cold and let him pass with a little dignity. It is only because of you he got to live this long. You should be proud of yourself, I'm sure your little pigeon loved you just for the few days he knew you because you were the only person to ever care about him. I am sure he loved you, Pigeons are very smart and I am sure that he knew just how much you cared about him.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, no, animal helper -- it's not your fault. You brought him home and made this little bird as comfortable as possible. You kept this little one warm, safe, and comforted so his passing could be as easy as possible. Sometimes that is all that we can do. 
Thank you so much for caring and being there to help him over the Rainbow Bridge. 
Feather hugs.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Take a deep breath. . .sometimes they will die because there is nothing that can be done about it, so try not to feel bad. He may have had internal injuries or something that you couldn't see, such as an advanced disease. You did the best you could for him, that should give you some peace in knowing it. You didn't do anything wrong. At least he was able to pass on in a warm and safe place.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I sort of doubt that bird would have lived even if the best pigeon vet on the planet had picked him up and gone straight to the clinic. When they go that fast, there's nothing to be done short of making them more comfortable.

Pidgey


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

It's so much better for him to leave under those conditions than alone, on the street, without so much as one living presence showing concern for him.

You did whiat you could. From your description, no one could have done more: it was time for this little guy to go, and that's what he did.

Thanks for being there for him...you can be sure it made a difference.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for looking after that little pigeon... Some of them are beyond even our care, and yet the simple comforts of somewhere to stay, where one doesn't have to worry about predators or angry humans, cars or stray animals is what really counts. You gave him a comfortable place to be, and that's great.

Who knows...? Now that you've had a little experience with one pigeon, perhaps you will have others? It tends to happen that way.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Honey it isn't your fault! You did everything you could have sometimes we lose them and some we save, yes you feel awful we all understand that. If he was very sick and who knows how long he has been sick for he at least passed where it was nice and someone who cared enough to help him while he was still here. I am sorry once again but you seriously did everything you could under the circumstances. Keep your eyes open for other pigeons that may need your help you obviously care.  Thank You

Cindy


----------

